# Called to the ministry



## shackleton (Apr 10, 2007)

How can one tell if they are called to the ministry? Is there an assurance that is so strong so as to feel safe leaving a job and going at it full time? 
Just something I have been wondering for the past year or so.


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2007)

shackleton said:


> How can one tell if they are called to the ministry? Is there an assurance that is so strong so as to feel safe leaving a job and going at it full time?
> Just something I have been wondering for the past year or so.




I've heard it joked by several people that if you get tired of listening to other preachers and have to bite your tongue to stop from interrupting them, you're probably called to preach. I'm sure that's partially true and partially tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 10, 2007)

Eric:

Go to http://midamerica.edu/publications.htm and scroll down to the 'Called to Preach' booklet. You may follow the link on the bottom and read it for free. 

I read it before I went into the ministry and found it helpful.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 10, 2007)

I recommend this article by Dabney on Dr McMahon's site:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Pastoral/DabneyRLCallToMinistry.htm


----------



## westminken (Apr 10, 2007)

I would recommend Edmund Clowney's fine book, "Called to the Ministry." It speaks of the call as Christians we should have and the inward and outward calls to the ministry. Hope it helps. Being a minister of the Word is something not to be taken lightly.


----------



## KMK (Apr 10, 2007)

I recommend...

Eze 3: Has the Lord made it clear to you that you will be held to an account if you do not warn people about their iniquity?

Acts 18: Read about Apollos. He was mighty in the scritpures even though he still had a lot to learn. He had basic instruction and was fervent in the spirit. He was diligent. He spoke boldly in public. Do you find these things true of yourself? Do find that you are mighty, fervent, diligent and public about teaching even though you may not know as much as some of the pastors on PB?

1 Tim 3 and Tit 1: Do you see the Holy Spirit working in your life, conforming you to the characteristics laid out there?

1 Cor 4:1: Do you see yourself as a 'steward' of the mysteries of God? Are the truths contained in the Bible just interesting to you? Are they merely a blessing to you? Is the Bible just a fun thing to argue about? Or do you see yourself as a slave to it. Not only to live it but to lead others in living it as well.

1 Cor 1: God has chosen the foolish things of the world to confound the wise. So do not ask yourself if it would seem like a wise decision on God's part to make you a preacher. Chances are the more foolish you are, the readier you are to be a preacher.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 10, 2007)

westminken said:


> I would recommend Edmund Clowney's fine book, "Called to the Ministry." It speaks of the call as Christians we should have and the inward and outward calls to the ministry. Hope it helps. Being a minister of the Word is something not to be taken lightly.



I've heard good things about this book as well and am interested in getting my hands on a copy.


----------



## westminken (Apr 10, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I've heard good things about this book as well and am interested in getting my hands on a copy.



You can probably get one from the Westminster bookstore at www.wtsbooks.com. It shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 10, 2007)

Clowney's book is very good, and with the added bonus of being a "short-time" read.  There are the more subjective elements of desire, interest, etc. However, there also is the more objective view of the presbytery under which one is to come under care for a trial of the candidate's gifts. The desire is great, but I've known men who had the desire but not the gifts. This is where submitting yourself to those over you in the Lord is so important. Does the presbytery believe you have the necessary skills, gifts, Christian life, witness, and practice? It is their duty to judge these qualities, as you come under care, receive your training, intern with your Pastor, receive counsel from your presbytery, etc. We're simply not left to ourselves in this matter, praise God! Submit yourself to them, to God in prayer, be patient, diligent, use your gifts under the direction of the Presbytery when you have opportunity--who knows what the Lord will do!?


----------



## MW (Apr 11, 2007)

Clowney's is a good book to read. James Durham on the call to the ministry is online somewhere if I remember correctly -- it is A1. Perkins' Calling of the Ministry is simply the best, tied as it is to the biblical model presented by Isaiah. Dabney is dangerous on this subject, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 11, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Clowney's is a good book to read. James Durham on the call to the ministry is online somewhere if I remember correctly -- it is A1. Perkins' Calling of the Ministry is simply the best, tied as it is to the biblical model presented by Isaiah. Dabney is dangerous on this subject, in my humble opinion.



Just curious Matthew why you think Dabney is dangerous.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 11, 2007)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Clowney's book is very good, and with the added bonus of being a "short-time" read.  There are the more subjective elements of desire, interest, etc. However, there also is the more objective view of the presbytery under which one is to come under care for a trial of the candidate's gifts. The desire is great, but I've known men who had the desire but not the gifts. This is where submitting yourself to those over you in the Lord is so important. Does the presbytery believe you have the necessary skills, gifts, Christian life, witness, and practice? It is their duty to judge these qualities, as you come under care, receive your training, intern with your Pastor, receive counsel from your presbytery, etc. We're simply not left to ourselves in this matter, praise God! Submit yourself to them, to God in prayer, be patient, diligent, use your gifts under the direction of the Presbytery when you have opportunity--who knows what the Lord will do!?



 This is the safest way to determine if you are called to minister. Having a desire and having the gifts for ministry are not the same. Many have a desire but do not have the gifts.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you wake up feeling lazy and craving chicken?


----------



## CDM (Apr 11, 2007)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Clowney's book is very good, and with the added bonus of being a "short-time" read.  There are the more subjective elements of desire, interest, etc. However, there also is the more objective view of the presbytery under which one is to come under care for a trial of the candidate's gifts. The desire is great, but I've known men who had the desire but not the gifts. *This is where submitting yourself to those over you in the Lord is so important. Does the presbytery believe you have the necessary skills, gifts, Christian life, witness, and practice? It is their duty to judge these qualities, as you come under care, receive your training, intern with your Pastor, receive counsel from your presbytery, etc. We're simply not left to ourselves in this matter, praise God!* Submit yourself to them, to God in prayer, be patient, diligent, use your gifts under the direction of the Presbytery when you have opportunity--who knows what the Lord will do!?



Excellent.  God has ordered it this way. Outside of this, much is subjective.



armourbearer said:


> Clowney's is a good book to read. James Durham on the call to the ministry is online somewhere if I remember correctly -- it is A1. Perkins' Calling of the Ministry is simply the best, tied as it is to the biblical model presented by Isaiah. *Dabney is dangerous on this subject, in my humble opinion.*



 Though, I did get use from Dabney I believe he is way to subjective on many parts. Not enough focus on the Presbytery's responsibility to confirm God's calling.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 11, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Do you wake up feeling lazy and craving chicken?



  

I don't really understand the joke at all but it's a funny question nonetheless!


----------



## jawyman (Apr 11, 2007)

shackleton said:


> How can one tell if they are called to the ministry? Is there an assurance that is so strong so as to feel safe leaving a job and going at it full time?
> Just something I have been wondering for the past year or so.



I have to say that I have always felt called but choice to ignore my call until now. I am 36 y/o with a full-time job, wife, kids and a mortgage, but the Lord's calling to me became so loud that I could no longer ignore His will. I still work full-time, but attend seminary part-time and I take some distance class, but the Lord has put this opportunity in front of my and thanks to irresistible grace I am following God's call.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 11, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I don't really understand the joke at all but it's a funny question nonetheless!




I heard a Baptist preacher say in jest one time that he knew he was called to preach because he woke up feeling lazy one morning and craving fried chicken.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Do you wake up feeling lazy and craving chicken?



   

I once heard a pastor refer to his belt as a "fence around a chicken graveyard".


----------



## shackleton (Apr 11, 2007)

*Called*

I have had a strong desire to get into full time ministry ever since I became a believer. I even went to Bible college but it did not work out. The assistant pastor of the Church I belong to said that was a sign I was not "called". I became a Firefighter and a Paramedic when school did not work out, but I have been unable to shake the desire to do something for God. Within the past year I have become Reformed. I was previously Pentecostal, believed in Process theology and was strongly Arminian. I am having to relearn everything I once believed. Pentecostals and Baptists both make it easy to go into the ministry, the Reformed and Presbyterian churches are a lot more difficult. If one can make it past all the hoops one must jump through, then I guess they must be "called." I am presently attending school at Whitefield, which works out perfect with my schedule. This will take about 5-6 years. Hopefully by then I will no something. I just need to get a pastor to show me the ropes and help me out.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 11, 2007)

I would strongly recommend Al Martin (http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...eakerOnly=true&keywordwithin=ministry&x=0&y=0)
Also 
http://www.evangelical-times.org/Articles/jan 95/jan95a14.htm and 
http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/articles/article_detail.php?1106

Two books must be compulsory reading:

C H Spurgeon – Lectures To My Students i
Charles Bridges – The Christian Ministry


----------



## westminken (Apr 11, 2007)

shackleton said:


> I have had a strong desire to get into full time ministry ever since I became a believer. I even went to Bible college but it did not work out. The assistant pastor of the Church I belong to said that was a sign I was not "called". I became a Firefighter and a Paramedic when school did not work out, but I have been unable to shake the desire to do something for God. Within the past year I have become Reformed. I was previously Pentecostal, believed in Process theology and was strongly Arminian. I am having to relearn everything I once believed. Pentecostals and Baptists both make it easy to go into the ministry, the Reformed and Presbyterian churches are a lot more difficult. If one can make it past all the hoops one must jump through, then I guess they must be "called." I am presently attending school at Whitefield, which works out perfect with my schedule. This will take about 5-6 years. Hopefully by then I will no something. I just need to get a pastor to show me the ropes and help me out.



I came from a similiar background like you. I was Southern Baptist then became involved in a Disciples of Christ church. When I was taught the Doctrines of Grace and started at WTS Dallas, my wife and I joined a PCA church plant in Dallas. I waited the six months after becoming a member and asked the senior pastor if I could come under care and he said no at that time. He told me that I was "in the Body and minister" For me, that has been the best thing. If you feel you have an inward call to the ministry, then you have to act on that and "shepherd the Body" as a brother. In my situation, the elders of my church recognized that I will be useful for the glory of God. A few months ago, my senior pastor told me after service that it was time for me to come under care of the Session and my Presbytery. I guess what I am trying to say is if God has indeed called you to His service, then your elders will recognize that in due time and talk to you about your calling. So do not give up hope or become frustrated at this time. Since you are in seminary now, you will have plenty of time to develop and exercise your gifts in the church. Also, according to the timetable you gave, you will develop a stronger foundation in your theology. Hope this helps you brother and remember that your path is one that others have walked before.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 11, 2007)

Regarding Dabney being dangerous, perhaps he is a little too clinical in his approach. On the other hand, Spurgeon I find just a touch too romantic regarding the call. I think reading just one side or the other would leave you unbalanced.

Bottom line, best thing to do is consider the scriptures and seek the counsel of elders/pastors who know you.

JH


----------



## MW (Apr 11, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Just curious Matthew why you think Dabney is dangerous.



Jonathan Hunt used the word "clinical." Yes, to a degree. Perhaps a better word is "professional." Look to see that you are rightly equipped and tender your application to the church; if you get the job, God has called you. No person who followed this course could speak with the apostle's conviction or act with such self-denial as is found in 1 Cor. 9. "For though I preach the gospel, I have nothing to glory of: for necessity is laid upon me; yea, woe unto me, if I preach not the gospel!" "I keep under my body, and bring it into subjection: lest that by any means, when I have preached to others, I myself should be a castaway."

Perkins places our spiritual relation before God in the foreground. Out of this comes conviction that one is called of God to deliver a specific message. From there one can count the cost. Where there is a willing heart God will give the gifts necessary to fulfil what He has called the person to do.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 12, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Jonathan Hunt used the word "clinical." Yes, to a degree. Perhaps a better word is "professional." Look to see that you are rightly equipped and tender your application to the church; if you get the job, God has called you. No person who followed this course could speak with the apostle's conviction or act with such self-denial as is found in 1 Cor. 9. "For though I preach the gospel, I have nothing to glory of: for necessity is laid upon me; yea, woe unto me, if I preach not the gospel!" "I keep under my body, and bring it into subjection: lest that by any means, when I have preached to others, I myself should be a castaway."
> 
> Perkins places our spiritual relation before God in the foreground. Out of this comes conviction that one is called of God to deliver a specific message. From there one can count the cost. Where there is a willing heart God will give the gifts necessary to fulfil what He has called the person to do.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Apr 12, 2007)

*Rant smiley is funny*

I am not going to preach, but oh my goodness! Talk about having to hold your tongue! Sometimes I just want to write a FULL PAGE letter to pastors saying, can you please preach the gospel!!! You know I don't mind so much when I am by myself, but if I am with someone who is not saved, I just have to work my faith muscle knowing that God had that message preached for that person for some reason. Lots of times I have to think that someone must really need to hear a lot of the law! Hopefully it will point them to their need of the Savior. 


Chris said:


> I've heard it joked by several people that if you get tired of listening to other preachers and have to bite your tongue to stop from interrupting them, you're probably called to preach. I'm sure that's partially true and partially tongue-in-cheek.


----------

